# New bloke from Yorkshire.



## rick84

Evening All,

New to the site but a long term fan of Extreme and training. Currently in the forces but will be released into civvy street in March :-D So I'm looking forward to putting some decent size on AT LAST.

Hopefully I'll be able to add some value to the forum in upcoming post.


----------



## TheTransporter

nice to meet you fella, its not a bad spot on here. pretty idiot free and helpful bunch mostly


----------



## rick84

Cheers for the welcome buddy.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Hunnington

Welcome and look forward to your input.

Feel free to ask and share knowledge thats what the sport is all about learning and developing with the end product being a good strong structured physique to be proud of.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Welcome. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plod

Welcome aboard


----------



## Skygod47

Welcome mate, lots of ex-forces on here


----------



## rick84

Cheers lads


----------



## Chrissy.......

Hiya buddy.


----------



## crazycal1

Oioi! (adds 10 characters to make a short reply)


----------



## rick84

Not sure which way i that should interpret that?


----------



## crazycal1

Comments have to be more than 10 charactors to make a post.. Oioi! Wasn't long enuff?


----------



## crazycal1

Comments have to be more than 10 charactors to make a post.. Oioi! Wasn't long enuff?


----------



## Neil R

Welcome aboard! A fellow Yorkshireman is always welcome 

Which gym do you train at? I know of some really good ones in the Doncaster area.


----------



## rick84

Neil R said:


> Welcome aboard! A fellow Yorkshireman is always welcome
> 
> Which gym do you train at? I know of some really good ones in the Doncaster area.


Cheers Neil,

Trained in a few of Doncasters finest  By far the best is World Fitness although I've not had the pleasure of training there for some time. To name a few more gd gyms, Listers Universal in Harworth, another in Bentley called Herco's. I've just started training at New Bodies in town.


----------



## Neil R

I've had a few great sessions at Listers, know a few of the members & have known Gary for a good 10years +


----------



## ElleMac

Hi! :welcome:

Welcome to the forum 

Extreme Nutrition Athlete

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## daddy123

Welcome to the forum mate.


----------



## rick84

Cheers guys. Warm welcome so far, much better than some other forums.


----------

